# Behind the scenes at Five Pawns



## Rob Fisher (10/12/14)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RoSsIkId (10/12/14)

Always thought it was over rated. Bought my 1st bottle today.

I can truely say i now know it is a top end juice. Im loving this castle long.


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

WOW! that is high tech stuff right there.


----------



## rogue zombie (10/12/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> I can truely say i now know it is a top end juice. Im loving this castle long.



One of, if not the best, juices I've had.


----------



## VandaL (11/12/14)

I've been curious to try some five pawns with 3-6mg strength. All my bottles are 18mg because I bought a bunch when I first started. I know one company that sells the 6mg strength but super overpriced @ R350 a bottle. Are there any other retailers selling low mg nic at a reasonable price?


----------



## annemarievdh (11/12/14)

VandaL said:


> I've been curious to try some five pawns with 3-6mg strength. All my bottles are 18mg because I bought a bunch when I first started. I know one company that sells the 6mg strength but super overpriced @ R350 a bottle. Are there any other retailers selling low mg nic at a reasonable price?



Sorry but thats the general price for 5 Pawn e-liquids. If you find cheaper please let me know 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## VandaL (11/12/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Sorry but thats the general price for 5 Pawn e-liquids. If you find cheaper please let me know
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


https://eciggies.co.za/ *R300-00*

https://eciggies.co.za/DIY-Five-Pawns-30ml-California

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/12/14)

Thank you @VandaL, but dont they onley have 18mg? 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## VandaL (11/12/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Thank you @VandaL, but dont they onley have 18mg?
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


They have 12mg in most flavors and 18mg in others. But I don't see how this would make their price R50-00 cheaper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (11/12/14)

VandaL said:


> They have 12mg in most flavors and 18mg in others. But I don't see how this would make their price R50-00 cheaper



May be its all about the quantity they buy at a time 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## VandaL (11/12/14)

annemarievdh said:


> May be its all about the quantity they buy at a time
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


I suppose, they must be bringing in a ton more bottles then the competition who have all mg variants to be R50-00 cheaper. They are actually cheaper then Vapordna who are a HUGE .us vape store. A typical bottle from them is around R317. I initially purchased 10 bottles from eciggies when I first started, that was when they only offered 18mg. Clearly they have replenished their stock and kept their great price. But if they would bring in 6mg they would have a ton more orders from me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/12/14)

Thank you guys, eciggies will hear from me soon. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie (12/12/14)

@Rob Fisher, I sure as hell wouldn't mind one of those 25l white drums....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

GerhardpaulFourie said:


> @Rob Fisher, I sure as hell wouldn't mind one of those 25l white drums....



Group buy???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/12/14)

annemarievdh said:


> May be its all about the quantity they buy at a time
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Five Pawns generally retails for $27 in the US. If it retails for $27, that means the wholesale price is less of coarse. So it really is up to the retailer how high they mark it up.

ECiggies are clearly generous/ realistic with their mark up, thankfully.

Personally, there's no way in hell I would pay R350 for a bottle. And 5P have 2 of my very favourite juices. 

But I would do without if I could only get them for R350. Or import.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/12/14)

VandaL said:


> I've been curious to try some five pawns with 3-6mg strength. All my bottles are 18mg because I bought a bunch when I first started. I know one company that sells the 6mg strength but super overpriced @ R350 a bottle. Are there any other retailers selling low mg nic at a reasonable price?


Chap. Just add vg to bring down the nic content. Use an e Liquid calculator for correct measure

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/12/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Chap. Just add vg to bring down the nic content. Use an e Liquid calculator for correct measure


@VandaL, I have brought Bowden's Mate down from 24 to 18 with PG without any loss of flavour I could detect. From 18 to 6, however, is a lot of VG to add, in fact 60 ml on a 30 ml bottle. If you do contemplate it, I would rather add 50PG/50VG, but I have my doubts if this would be a success.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/14)

I have to give it to these guys - 
The white lab coats, the stainless steel surfaces, the tracking of each bottle and lot
Just makes me want to buy more

@Oupa, remember when I said we needed a photo of you in the white lab coat with the rubber gloves mixing your juices


----------

